# "No Costume, No Candy" Lyrics - Anyone Got 'Em?



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Does anyone have the lyrics to "No Costume, No Candy" by the Swingin' Neckbreakers?


----------



## Nocturnaloner (Nov 1, 2008)

*Swingin Neckbreakers - No Costume, No Candy lyrics*



halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Does anyone have the lyrics to "No Costume, No Candy" by the Swingin' Neckbreakers?


Alright, since Google yields nothing, and this is my favorite song on Halloween Hootenanny, I will give it a shot:



> Yeah the spooks come out tonight, it's time to trick or treat
> You better answer your door, or find your pumpkin smashed in the street
> 
> I've got my costume and candy, and I'm ready for Halloween
> ...



There, how's that? I expect a lyric bot from one of the spammy lyrics sites to come by and harvest this presently. The hellbound line is the hardest one to make out, so that could be totally wrong. Excuse me, while I kiss this guy.


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

This may just be me but it sounds more like:
"It's not the trick or the treat, it's the sweets, these kids they hellbound"

Maybe? or not.. LOL


----------



## Nocturnaloner (Nov 1, 2008)

zleviticus said:


> This may just be me but it sounds more like:
> "It's not the trick or the treat, it's the sweets, these kids they hellbound"
> 
> Maybe? or not.. LOL


These kids they help out?
These kids say hey don't pout?


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm thinkin' hellbound... Thanks Nocturnaloner! If I can get this to work, I'll post a vid of my singing LOR skull!


----------

